

Need your comments on overall startup idea..worth it? - vipulviprak

Well, nothing new here but still a different way of looking at same service &#38; that too cheap:)<p>So I want to see what a user thinks of my startup...
You can view it here: http://www.UserOverview.com<p>Don't comment on contents, they will be replaced with totally new and better English. :)
If you have can recommend any content writer for this, that would be great..<p>But first and foremost important thing for me is to find how easy &#38; useful is the website &#38; service.<p>Looking forward to your valuable comments.<p>Thanks,
Vipul
======
proee
how are you planning to compete against established players in this market.
Seems like this problem has already been solved.

~~~
vipulviprak
Very true :) But we are trying to going to target very specific market of low-
end users who are in need of cheap online survey solution with easy to use
interface. Also we tried to make pricing as simple as it can be. For example,
we don't have any additional charges for response overage or any other
advanced functionality which can cost you a lot with other solutions.

We want to make the application more specific to user needs instead of adding
everything like other online survey solutions so my idea is to make - you get
what you need at a simplest price.

